# Fish ID?



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone name this monster? This is the meanest fish in the tank, worse than the demosanis so far. He has this cave claimed and wont let any of the others near. There is also a female hanging out in there (last pic)

Supposedly it is one in this list but I can't match it except for maybe young Msobo? The temperament doesn't match the description though, not that that means anything.

Chalosi, Orrange Blotch Zebra, Demasoni, Red Zebra, Msobo, Socolofi, Chipokae, Flavus, Maingauo, Cobalt Blue


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Howdy again!
It could be a red zebra? (Metriaclima estherae)... but you say you have that already.
Or is it one you haven't yet identified from ur order?
I've always seen 1 bully, they tend to chill as everyone settles. It's only been less than a week. You make have to create some move "cave" space.
Are all of them under an inch?
By the way, I counted about 14 fry in my cichlid tank, from 1/4" to 3/8" their gettin bold and already have their own territory.
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Please forgive that my post is worded like I didn't read ur post...
Distracted as I wrote it, and did not proof read

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I think the Red zebra is in the fist pic looking straight at the camera. 

This other guy is different. His top fin is turning blue and his tail is almost a yellowish color on the end. I think he might be Msobo but I'm not certain, time will tell I guess.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks a lot like a Jack Dempsey to me but with the wrong colors. I don't know if people dye those fish or not. Definitely a Cichlid. That explains the mean streak too.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Well they all look different tonight. We had a heat wave today and I happened to look at the aquarium temp and it was 84/85 :0 It was 80 this morning. No wonder they are all over each other tonight lol.

I think the warmer water really made their color come out though, they seems to be glowing vibrantly, very nice colors, especially the blues.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep they like it hot! 
The fish in all three pic's looks to me to be the a juvi Red Zebra. It could be a hybrid, or female. But females ar'nt usually that agro, you'll know if it's a male if it gets egg spots on the anal fin.
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Red Zebra Cichlid Malawian African Cichlids
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Where did u order from? They look healthy


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had strange colored fry but they were all hybridized, just a thought


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Many African Cichlids like to spawn in caves. The male is probably defending his nest. I can't find him in my book but his outline is the same as the Blue Peacock Cichlid except your fish isn't blue!


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> Yep they like it hot!
> The fish in all three pic's looks to me to be the a juvi Red Zebra. It could be a hybrid, or female. But females ar'nt usually that agro, you'll know if it's a male if it gets egg spots on the anal fin.
> Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Red Zebra Cichlid Malawian African Cichlids
> "Buddha in your tank"
> ...


 You're right, he looks just like that. But that just threw me for a bigger loop because now I'm unsure what the brighter orange fish are that I thought were red zebras lol. 

I'll never order a mix again...

I ordered them from livefishdirect.com and they are all very healthy from what I can tell, and compared to the fish at my lsf's and chain stores. I had a very good experience with them for the most part but after reading up on a bunch of forums about these fish I think they could've given me a better selection.

For instance I only have 4 Demasonis which sounds like I'll have problems with that amount as they mature. A bigger problem might be the Chipokae which I hear grows up to be up to 6" and the most evil, agressive killer of all Mbunas. I only have one of him and of course he's my daughters favorite lol.

It leaves me wondering, did they throw that fish in there because they knew his temperment and would be garanteed that I would be ordering more fish later because he will start killing off the rest? I'm not saying that is the case but it's a good way to get return business. I guess if someone is dumb enough to order a mix like that they get what they deserve. But when you pay $2.70 a fish compared to $6+ who wouldn't order them??

But they are great fish, all of them. I haven't had too much fighting yet. Maybe with 21 fish in there the agression will be evenly spread out. We'll see.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

dirtydutch4x said:


> Ive had strange colored fry but they were all hybridized, just a thought


 Yeah, I don't think the place sells hybrids though. They claim to only breed the best strains and cherry pick the best of the best. Of course all breeders probably say that but all my fish are identical to what they are supposed to be, when I can identify them anyways lol.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

As soon as I posted the link to liveaquaria I figured that's where you ordered.
I'm sure they would have a good explanation for putting in one chipokae, I've seen them in heavily stocked tanks, so it may be ok and explain why there is only one. ( so yes, aggression is spread out, and as they grow others may control him/her/it...) 
But what to do when it outgrows the rest???? {send it to me, of course ....}
Here is another link for the orange one. 
CICHLIDWORLD - Pseudotropheus saulosi "Coral Red"

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> As soon as I posted the link to liveaquaria I figured that's where you ordered.
> I'm sure they would have a good explanation for putting in one chipokae, I've seen them in heavily stocked tanks, so it may be ok and explain why there is only one. ( so yes, aggression is spread out, and as they grow others may control him/her/it...)
> But what to do when it outgrows the rest???? {send it to me, of course ....}
> Here is another link for the orange one.
> ...


 That Coral Red looks like them but the Salousi wasn't on the packing list..


----------

